# Guidonia



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Guido Crew-Phest 8000










Trying to be larger than he is Guido










Armpit Guido


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Angelic-Guido



















Death Grip Guido


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Carefully Trimmed 5-oclock shadow Guido










Snare Guido










girl on far right is more guido then this guido










Alien Eyes Guido










Penis Tattoo Guido










Posing with their sister Guidos


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It's like Seaside Heights NJ in here!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

FANTASTIC BOOBS guido girl


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never understood this fad, or how they get girlfriends.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

STRAIGHT F**KED UP GUIDO (aww sh*t son!)










ex gay lover guido (look in the background)










Alien Eye Guido Girl










Definitely Not Gay Guido










N00b Guidos










Sickly Guido










Guido Sandwich (tastes like Cologne, sweat and idenity issues)










Henry Rollins Guido










Sonic The HedgeGuido


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Even though clowning on them is funny...I hope you don't get into trouble over this 02...however, on to the fun..





"b*tches love my haircut...if they don't. F**kin skanks!" 
"Not now chief, I'm in the f**kin zone!"
"Two f**kin yagerbombs down ha' chief"





"this is going to myspace....bro"





Fist-pumpin action!























"Hey broski, the f**k you lookin at"









"HGH, chief"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Irish Guido










B-52's Guido










Poser Guido


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ocellatus, your very first picture was quite disturbing.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

HIV positive Guido










Guy/Girl Guido (seriously...is it a guy or girl)










Phat-Guido










IDBHSATWU-Guido (Intentionally Doesnt Button His Shirt All The Way Up)










ColdPlay-Guido










Hangin With His Mom-Guido










In the PFURY Padded Room Guido


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope you were joking about the "FANTASTIC BOOBS"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ed Nortron Guido










About To be Murdered by Person In Background Guidos










FAT CLAY AIKEN










Level 12 Master Guido










Goth Guido


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Seriously...wtf...










Slightly over tanned Guido



















Puckering Lips Guidos










alright im goin to bed lol

night pfury...keep it realz!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

noooooooooooo, keep posting more. lmfao at the HIV positive and irish guidos.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Level 12 Master Guido


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

get a life O2


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's with the bog brush hair and pouty lips n bad tan. 
I've seen a few pics of these poor people before but you found so many!!! I never realised it was that wide spread a disease.

Why on earth would anyone in their right mind intentionally look like that, they all look like they're victims of a facial explosion.

Sorry I forgot the lip gloss, wtf!!! Did they all decide to dress up as badly as they could and then mutilate their heads with bad hair, sh*t tans and lip gloss as a joke?????


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Less than Intellegent Guidos










Entry Level unbuttoned shirt Guidos










Incredibly Low Big Boobs Guido Girl










LL Cool J Guido










Thinks "who is your daddy" shirts are actually cool and not just stupid










Very attentive to his eyes Guido










Finds comfort in crashing high school girl sleep over parties when parents are away because hes the 38 year old janitor at the school and finds out about these things Guido (still a virgin)










Chillin' with sis Guido










28 days Later Guido










Not NEARLY ripped enough to be longing over your bicep like that and completely ignoring a cute chick right in front of you Guido


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Vacation Resort Guido










just...wow










Fake tan and Photoshopped in Girl Guido










Greasy Sibling Guidos










Yet Another Person Who thinks flashing the middle finger for a photo is bad ass Guido...
With Special Guest...ANOTHER 28 DAYS LATER ZOMBIE (left)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^ LMFAO at the photoshopped girl one.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

what a great thread..notice the Guido in the pic titled "Very attentive to his eyes guido" Look at how perfectly plucked his eyebrows are! bahahahahaha

But seriously though, I really think jiggy will be upset if he knew we were posting pics of him and his boys. Maybe we should tone it down a little guys?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ominously emotionless Guido










5 words..."you know how we do"










Stallone Guido










Popped collar Guidos










Sting Guido










Turtle Neck in the dead of summer Guido (its worth the look)










Extremely Happy. Guido? I dunno, but definately extremely happy










Straight suckin' on dat lolly pop son










Your penis goes here Guido










Makes party guests and women uncomfortable Guido










Recovering Meth Addict Guido


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

N00b body Guido (skill level 2 mage)










Blow Back Hair Level 10 Guido










Materia Guido (note the eyes)










gettin' married n' sh*t Guido










his w-2 earnings documented 14,500 earnings last year Guido (night manager at Dennys)










Religious Guido










Emotionless Guido (with eye care bonus)










Nick Nolte Guido










"here's lookin' at you" Guido










Intelligent enough to count on his one hand how many of his boys including himself are there Guido


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wtf???










judging by her face, id say that was a mistake Guido (wait till that picture was over) "WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM GRABBING ME LIKE THAT?!?!"










"yeah shoot it here, shoot it right here" Guido (bottom)










malnourished Stallone Guido










Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. Guido










Official Guido Album Cover "straight pimpin' doz skankz n' sh*t, HAaaaaaaa!"










Asian Guido










Robin Williams










Overly sweaty Guido










Straight Trippin' Guidos










Mild Application of Hair Gell Guido










*think ill call it quits for now. i made my point.








keep it real pfury..much love*


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

wtf! lol. robin williams


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It's like Seaside Heights NJ in here!!!


haha, i was thinkin the same thing.

and 02, u have way too much time on your hands. You should come to Jersey. i didnt even need to look at the pics to see these morons.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i am curious however...why jersey? im sure these kind of guys dwell elsewhere, but it appears whenever someone sees one of these pics they emidiately think jersey. wtf is wrong with your state? lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i would have to say the high percentage of italians, coupled with the high percentage of slutty 15y/o girls down the shore.
there is also a lot of towns around me Nutley, Lodi (Land Of The Dumb Italian), and a few others that are just about 100% italian.
not all italians are like this, just the ones in Jersey, on the internet.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Seriously, i'm beginning to think the girls that associate with these guys are even worse than the guidos themselves.

WHY would any girl EVER want a guy like that!???


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Is this from the census burro of Staten island ?


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

more please


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Holy Sh*t.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Yu-GUIDO...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Intelligent enough to count on his one hand how many of his boys including himself are there Guido


Fail...you can see a fourth guy cut off to the side...but there are three guidas there.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You're missing one pic of a guido where he has a big body but tiny head.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

keep them coming. that recovering meth addict guido is my favorite so far.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ROFL i havent laughed this hard in a long time. Keep em coming


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKA bitch tit guido










AKA botox guido


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Seriously, what do these women find in these guys?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Seriously, what do these women find in these guys?


themselves

you cant tell me even the most ripped "guido" as theyre called isnt uber feminine. comon man, its like a gay best friend for women, only the guy has no clue and thinks the "skanks" are climbing over eachother for a chance at him


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

can you spot the true guido?









another asian guido?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this whole puckered lips thing is really starting to bother me. ive never seen the combo of a pissed off emotionless face with puckered up lips...on a guy!










Emo Guidos










uncomfortably tanned Guido










Survived Hiroshima Guido


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

living in NJ and being 28 I havent had any friends like this really....BUT my best frined is marrying a great girl for LI or Ling Island...HOLY HELL...her brothers are this hread...I make fun of them but my boy does do the pink shirt thing with the short hair.
Oh well...I will be looking for pics to post!!!

OC..You did make me nearly piss my pants a few times and I think I have run into some of these dudes in Hoboken!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ligamenty neck Guido










Malcom in the Middle Guido (2nd on left)










Happy Guido










Royalty n' sh*t Guidos










wow..just.......wow....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dad would be proud of his boys...










Guido Movie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OMG!

There are actually asian guidos? As a person of asian descent, I believe I can rightfully denounce those idiots from the asian race, for the sake of asian pride.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> this whole puckered lips thing is really starting to bother me. ive never seen the combo of a pissed off emotionless face with puckered up lips...on a guy!


That is exactly what I was thinking just prior to reading your post.









They've perfected the look and call it, 'Blue Steel'!!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ HAHA


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

cant figure out how to delete the smaller pic, but you get the idea


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Straight Trippin Guido


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

anyone else think these kids are all forcing themselves to go out? none of them have sincere smiles and its obvious no one spoke up against the "clubbin night when we ALL get laid finally" and instead of playing multiplayer halo 3 on their 360's with a sheet pizza, theyre actually doing this because they all assume this is what guys their age do.









"woooo! lets get fu**ed up! wooo..."


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^

Amatuers!

They don't have the f**kin heinies! 
They don't have the f**kin yager!
They don't have the f**kin haircuts!
They ain't sh*t, chief!

LoL!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ^^
> 
> Amatuers!
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
true true...u know how we do son! dis #REMOVED# right here (points at pro) iz keepin it real ya'll! belieeee dat!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

baby guidos


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow...what the hell?
THey are orange?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Between the hairspray and the self-tanner, guidos as a group are responsible for far more pollution than any Exxon boat captain, past or present. (Don't forget the lip gloss and, I assume, Axe or Tag body spray.)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! The guy in the right is my fav. He has appeared in 4 pics and is by far, in my opinion, the goofiest, dumbest, and funniest looking Guido. I have never seen guys like this till this thread. They most only be toward the east coast. Do some of them with their f*cked up orange tans think they really look cool. Seriously I cannot believe this is a fad that has taken off. I honestly would rather have a mullet and look like Joe Dirt than look like these fools!!! Great Thread OC!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

notaverage said:


> living in NJ and being 28 I havent had any friends like this really....BUT my best frined is marrying a great girl for LI or Ling Island...HOLY HELL...her brothers are this hread...I make fun of them but my boy does do the pink shirt thing with the short hair.
> Oh well...I will be looking for pics to post!!!
> 
> OC..You did make me nearly piss my pants a few times and I think I have run into some of these dudes in Hoboken!!


i havent ever seen the fake tanner thing. the rest of it, i have seen. i was friends with a group of kids for s short while in college who were like this, but they surprisingly turned out to be assholes (not the sarcasm in surprisingly)
all my friends now arent even close to this, and if they were, the rest of us would rip on them til they stopped.

the fake tanner is such an awesome new wrinkle to the whole bro culture


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My contribution.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It's like Seaside Heights NJ in here!!!


word, dirty dirty

you guys, this is too funny but old from this site.
i guess none of you remember when jiggy was around.
jiggy and i lived about 5 miles apart in dirty dirty jersey, and before he got kicked off there was this serious guido thread with an hysterical video (actually what my avatar is from)
this is like 2 years ago all over again lolololol.
same guido freaks, same poses and hair, omg i love it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

is it just me or does the guy on the right look like beavis?








werent these guys in willy wonka as umpaloompas?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o my lord what did it start lol keep these freak shows rollin


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I was waiting for joey'd to share his experiences...he's a certified expert in these things!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sit tight folks, im busy. more guidos a commin' lol

Guidos in different dimensions










Uber Trimmed Beard Guido










Kobra Guido (hyphen)










Da Crew


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

It was funny at first, but its getting lame. These "guidos" characteristics are getting very vague over the course of the thread and almost anybody that has either a. spiked hair b. a muscular body. or c. with a girl is considered a "guido." I dont know whats more lame, the "guidos" or the guy that is obsessed with their pictures.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Pointing at random people Guido


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

8o8P said:


> It was funny at first, but its getting lame. These "guidos" characteristics are getting very vague over the course of the thread and almost anybody that has either a. spiked hair b. a muscular body. or c. with a girl is considered a "guido." I dont know whats more lame, the "guidos" or the guy that is obsessed with their pictures.


I have to disagree







, they keep me laughing!!!!! I enjoy the labels! Keep 'em coming OC! ^^^^^I think we have found a guido on P-fury!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

8o8P said:


> It was funny at first, but its getting lame. These "guidos" characteristics are getting very vague over the course of the thread and almost anybody that has either a. spiked hair b. a muscular body. or c. with a girl is considered a "guido." I dont know whats more lame, the "guidos" or the guy that is obsessed with their pictures.


do me a favor and go get AIDS. everyone heres laughing and liking it. go sh*t on someone elses thread dick hole










the votes in 8o8










Nocturnal-Guidos










Off duety Guido



















whats up with the holding the shorts open?










ah yes, the guido girls


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im voicing my opinion so f*ck off. Id say your more pathetic than these guys since you seem to have a fascination over them. Let them live there lives, what the f*ck is it to you? Dont be a fuckin hater. Like I said earlier, it was funny at first, but your idea of a "guido" is so vague anybody can be one providing they either have spiked hair, a muscular build, or is with a chick.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Austrian Guido (with extremely nice boobed blonde)












8o8P said:


> Im voicing my opinion so f*ck off. Id say your more pathetic than these guys since you seem to have a fascination over them. Let them live there lives, what the f*ck is it to you? Dont be a fuckin hater.











LEAVE BRITNEY ALOOONNNEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

note austrian guidos completely different pose and expression










as tough as one can get with a shell necklace




























nice wallpaper










retired guido










begginer Guido










Guido? arguable. Damn Happy? No doubt

















Gui...wait...nevermind









Worlds most uncomfortable DJ










Guido circa 1989


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

omfg the retired guido.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

really really tanned Guido










Just had one Guido










sweaty and f***ed up eyes Guido (right)










Boxing Guido


















wow...even older folks are taking up on this










Steven Hawking



















some things cant be taught


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I dont know how to link youtube videos... can someone please post the videos "Guidos in Cabo". its pretty funny.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You know what this is, this is my new F*ckin haircut.
Yeah this collar's popped, cause I'm the F*ckin man, and everyone should know it!
Yeah I F*ckin grunt when I get my swell on at the gym, thats cause everyone should see how jacked and tan I am.
Jagerbombs, F*ckin shower in that sh*t!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^
thank you, Bake!

Be on the Lookout for:

1) an excessive blowout haircut
2) a full pound of gel entrenched in their hair that gives it the texture of a bag of nails
3) an unnatural and often disturbing orange tan
4) the only males that ever enter the tanning salon for that matter
5) the guy in front of a mirror when you show up at the gym and standing in front of the same mirror when you leave an hour later
6) the guy that wears a button down shirt but canâ€™t learn how to use the top two buttons
7) the ones that never worked hard in their life
8) the ones that make it a point to serve no greater purpose for society
9) the guy who acts tough all the time, even when having a conversation with his grandmother
10) those who try so hard to act like they are in the mafia
11) the fools who kiss anyoneâ€™s ass who they think has even remote ties to the mafia
12) the kids who drive expensive cars that their parents bought for them, mostly low end BMWâ€™s, but couldnâ€™t change their oil if their life depended on it
13) those people who think gangster rap music takes a tremendous amount of talent
14) the ones who only watch sports when they are betting on the games
15) those who just emanate a natural â€œdouche bagâ€ aura


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a bit distraught...

My wife to be (Sicilian, grew up in NJ like me) admitted that she used to "party" with guys like these "down the shore"










I told her straight up that I dont know if I can marry her....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> My contribution.....


thats amazing, i love the dude who broke his leg, and just took pain killers and went to the club.
this thread is really funny.
but please remember, all those who have never been to jersey, this is only 5 miles, at most, of the jersey shore.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damn that ending is hilaroius..typical jersey girl class haha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> damn that ending is hilaroius..*typical jersey girl *class haha


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

dancing guido...

My New Hair Cut

focking Guidos LMAO.

This sh*t is funny!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I APPROVE of this thread.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Greedo- the interstellar guido (note the hair and the lips)


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

After viewing this thread, I've realized one of my good friends is becoming a guido. He has all the characteristics except for the blown out hair, but it's only a matter of time. I hope his transformation isn't too far along for me to save him...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this puts the fashion blunders of the 80's to shame.

something that hasn't been touched on is the eyebrows, how they are all perfectly plucked, ROFL!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> damn that ending is hilaroius..*typical jersey girl *class haha











[/quote]


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

When I saw 98.6's video on the last page I had a wonderful vision in my head of Techno Viking walking casually across the scene and dropping all of the guidos.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

serious wtf is up with the self tanner sh1t? thats gota be the most stupid thing I seen. It does not even look right. I always thought of Guido and Italians, are these dudes trying to be italian? Cuzz I think the real mob would kill em for it...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

irishfan 689 said:


> After viewing this thread, I've realized one of my good friends is becoming a guido. He has all the characteristics except for the blown out hair, but it's only a matter of time. I hope his transformation isn't too far along for me to save him...


kill your friend.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I am a bit distraught...
> 
> My wife to be (Sicilian, grew up in NJ like me) admitted that she used to "party" with guys like these "down the shore"
> 
> ...


I am sorry man, you might want to think about just moving on.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Union Leader Guido










Union Leaders son


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

son didnt show


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Guido with an afro. Carbone!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very blurred out pic


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> very blurred out pic


Have you seen Goodfellas? Dude it's blurry because he's in a friggin freezer, for getta boud it!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes I have seen goodfellas.. sorry thought it was random guy


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

All this Guido sh*t seems to have originated in NJ.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> All this Guido sh*t seems to have originated in NJ.


seems? it did


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

the more I look at these morons, the more i would want to punch the first Guido i see! damn motherf*ckers!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

needs less chat and moar guido


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Guido Rage!!!!! ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jiggy???


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I call this one Spenny guido
View attachment 170302


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

never fear, I have found GUIDONIA

http://www.pinklime.net/GUIDOS/?C=M;O=D


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

LMFAO, this look is so beyond dead. It's like Zoolander impregnated the oompaloompa's and raised the babies on steroids. If I ever saw anyone rolling in a club in Aus like that I thnk I'd be forced to glass them with their Jagerbomb. Guido's for the L.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

most of these are just pretty boys,,," fancy lads" the ones i freak out over is the ones that actualy ware make up and put them fake yellow looking tans on,,,lol then ones gotta be gay Guido's right?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Gay guys get get all the girls.

There is a lot of hot girls in this thread though, half way through the thread I just quit looking at goofy dudes and started checkin out how hot all the girls are.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i guess you dont know the words" *** hag" you know them girls that like to do guys hair go to the beach{well the guy looks at male asses"} these girls are takin the only way these lollygaggers can hang out with them is cuz the womens men trust that there broad ain't gonna screw no ****.." just my thoughts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wtf? this page is still active? christ i created this page and even i forgot about it lol

you guys crack me up. lol


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

post some more pics OC2K


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

*we're going to merge it up a little bit here and dive into a deeper darker side of a similar fad...enjoy*

http://sillydad.com/silly/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/******-15513.jpg










bonk!









it only comes out at night










Science Fair Thug










Halfling Thugs










u kno how we d0


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That one was Joey D's avatar


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the junior Guido pics. Probably the offspring of some of the other guidos pictured. Those poor kids are in for a life of getting laughed at!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> I like the junior Guido pics. Probably the offspring of some of the other guidos pictured. Those poor kids are in for a life of getting laughed at!


im sorry. a life of getting laughed at? its obvious you dont feel this son...








maybe next time youll recognize foo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.ninjadude.com/images/*******/******-2.jpg

ewwwwwww










Guido-******?

http://www.angelfire.com/scary/*******/WiggerGod.jpg

the kid on the right obviously thinks of his buddy as more than a friend.

http://media.urbandictionary.com/image/large/******-33793.jpg
in his head hes like "tonights the night..im gonna kiss matt"

http://www.dailywaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/******-9.jpg










awwwwwwwwww hell yea


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> http://www.ninjadude.com/images/*******/******-2.jpg
> 
> ewwwwwww
> 
> ...


anyone notice that huge ass fish tank built in the wall??? behind the little f****t with the water gun


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

this is probably the funniest thing ever


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow...kids these days


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ha! I see someone bumped the Guidonia thread. I may have to start adding photos now


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i loved this thread, cant wait for more pics with captions.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ware did the Guidonia go,, there are just rap want a beez


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Carl transforms in to K-Ral for a night out.

Mega-Guido's (level 12 mage)









Larger than normal face/head Guido









Straight gettin' sum sun Guido








(note the shorts)

Fat Edward Norton Guido (w/chains)









QB-Guido









Souless Asian Guido (fail)


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

this is one of the most disturbing threads..... i just can't believe these dickheads think they look good.i can't stop lAUGHING AT ANY OF THE PICS.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

lmfao at the jimmy claussen pic.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danzig Guido









Stay at home Father Guido








(kids are at their mom's)

I understand some of these might be reposts but I can't possibly go back 7 pages to check.

Check out these natural tan's.









Nappin' Guido









Mark from accounting (on the right)









MMA Guido









Nocturnal Guido








Primary diet: Small seeds and insects

Da Dirty 3-sum Krew


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

lol the MMA guido is boxer pauly malignaggi, hes actually pretty damn good


----------

